# Hanging fly rods on walls



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

https://niceflyrodrack.com/fly-rod-racks.html#tabcurvedd

These are kind of expensive but might give you some ideas for a DIY solution.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

AgAngler2370 said:


> These are kind of expensive but might give you some ideas for a DIY solution.


Agree. I was thinking just pegs in a nicely selected 1×4. Make it hardwood for a nicer look.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just grabbed one of those cheap plastic and foam rod rack that holds six rods and mounted it to the wall in my fishing/reloading room. Unfortunately I have more than six fly rods now so I've got to figure out what to do now...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dig around in that mason jar full of nails you have stashed in the garage until you find a handful of 6d or 8d finish nails. Tap them into the wall at an angle with an inch or so exposed and push a wine cork onto them. Clip off the head of a regular nail if you can't find any brads.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.thesundeckonline.com/FlyRackStyles.html

I bought some of these clips and am in the process of a DIY project, something similar to the image they show.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

There are some guys on etsy making rod racks for reasonable money depending on the wood chosen. My dad bought a nice vertical one made out of mahogany from someone on there.

https://www.etsy.com/market/fishing_rod_rack


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/quick-weekend-project-rod-rack.54930/#post-458184

I was going to make the one like @texasag07 for my office, but the boss (wife) said no


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

I have Ed's vertical and horizontal racks and they are awesome. HIGHLY recommended.

https://www.thesundeckonline.com/HorizontalStyles.html


----------



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

These are all great ideas. I think a 1x3 and some big dowels with shotgun shells over them might work
MS is a great place to get ideas


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

I used the nail method too. Somehow my wife was unimpressed with my finish carpentry skills though...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Stormy Monday said:


> I used the nail method too. Somehow my wife was unimpressed with my finish carpentry skills though...


yea I 'm going to have to pretend like I know wood working to get it by her


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

temporary location till we find a new place.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

There is a guy on Etsy selling antler tips with a threaded stud for use in making rod racks, seems like they would make a cool rack.


----------

